# what morphs are these



## eski (Jul 22, 2007)

male was a phantum het red .female blizzard


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

het 'red'? is that red albino/amelanistic?


----------



## eski (Jul 22, 2007)

sorry i dont know. i was told phantom het 4 red thats all


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Well, that one hypo-looking offspring you've shown a photo of proves that the parents are not as described.

Phantom is hypo charcoal.
Blizzard is Amel charcoal.

Therefore you should not be able to get even one non-charcoal offspring out of that pairing - you'd expect ALL charcoal het amel and hypo.

So either the phantom is a ghost or the blizzard is a snow.


----------



## eski (Jul 22, 2007)

thanks 4 your reply .these are the 2 snakes


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

In which case, especially given the weird description of the one as a "phantom het red", I would be inclined to blame the "phantom" as being a ghost (Hypo Anery instead of Hypo Charcoal). 

What colour are the eyes on the male? Are they silvery grey with a black, blue or ruby pupil, or are they very dark both pupil and iris?


----------



## eski (Jul 22, 2007)

hi again id say grey with black pupil .but my eyes are not the best


----------



## sue (Mar 17, 2005)

The baby looks hypo to me. What else is in the clutch?


----------



## eski (Jul 22, 2007)

there were 2 of these


----------



## josharmitage (Mar 19, 2007)

that looks alot like my snow stripe the female, may just be my eyes lol


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

looks a lot like my snow stripe female too...

whats the betting on snow stripe het hypo.. whatever the parents are, if that baby is a hypo, both must have been carrying it..

N


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Could the male be het *blood*red? Now known as difffuse I believe (?)

Cheers

Andy


----------



## eski (Jul 22, 2007)

has anybody else any thoughts on this.thanks


----------

